# how long till dbol kicks in?



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

I am currently taking 40mg a day I have been taking them for 3 WEEKS and I notice a little bit of a more fullness in the muscle


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

7-10 days for me, by week 2 you should really know your on.

What brand? are you eating enough?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

At 40mg ED you should definitely notice after 3 weeks.


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

Dianabol 5mg Tablets PINK!!! My Diet eatin 5 or 6 times a day every 3 hours.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

pmt said:


> Dianabol 5mg Tablets PINK!!! My Diet eatin 5 or 6 times a day every 3 hours.


 :lol: , pink, ok are they hex shaped?

Diet says nothing, eating what 5 or 6 times a day?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

with me it starts after about 2 days....realy it does, weight starts to go up almost imediately, its been the same each time I've used them. Although I'm always running them along side other long ester stuff but that shouldnt make any difference to the dbol kicking in.


----------



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> :lol: , pink, ok are they hex shaped?
> 
> Diet says nothing, eating what 5 or 6 times a day?


 pink Anabol 5mg tabs by British Dispensary

Meal 1: 9am

• Egg Whites (6)

• Whole Wheat Bread (2 slices)

• Peanut Butter (2 tbsp)

Meal 2: 11am

• Protein Shake (1 scoop)

• Almond Breeze (1 cup)

• MCT Oil (1 tbsp)

• Fat-Free Yogurt (1 cup)

Meal 3: 1:30pm

• Chicken Breast (2)

• Broccoli (1 cup)

• Orange Juice

Meal 4: 3:30pm

• Oatmeal (1 cup)

• Protein (1 scoop)

• Cinnamon (2 tbsp)

• MCT Oil (1 tbsp)

Workout: 4:30pm - 6:15pm

Meal 5: 6:30pm

• Protein Shake (2 scoops)

• Almond Breeze (1 cup)

• MCT Oil (1 tbsp)

• Whole Wheat Bread (2 slices)

• Low-Fat Mayonnaise (2 tbsp)

• Turkey (5 slices)

Meal 6: 8pm

• Steak (10oz)

• Brown Rice (1 cup)

• Asparagus (1 cup)

Meal 7: 9:30pm

• Protein Shake (1 scoop)

• Almond Breeze (1 cup)

• Cottage Cheese (1 cup)

4009 cal / 384g protein / 293g carbs / 106g fat


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

pmt said:


> pink Anabol 5mg tabs by British Dispensary
> 
> Meal 1: 9am
> 
> ...


diet seems to be fine to me but im still trying to sort mine out lol just keep eating like you are train hard as f**k prob even harder then that lol and you'l be fine


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

By the third week you should defo be seeing/feeling some results.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

im currently taking these aswell mate as part of a kickstart, Im only a week and a half in at 30mg ED and have put on just over half a stone already so somethings wrong if you arent gaining...post pics of them as i heard theyre often faked..


----------



## machinehossain (Sep 26, 2010)

if ur not getting power..increase ur carb intake


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Should only take a couple of days


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

4-5 hours then i turn into the hulk.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

3 weeks for me but l am not Superman....


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

weight gain came within the first few days, noticable strength gains in the gym came after 7 days @ 40mg pd


----------



## T-Flex (Dec 6, 2009)

Being an oral and with a half life of about 3.5 hrs you should notice its effects within a day or so, but significant weight gains are typically around 2 to 3 weeks depending on dosage and correct diet.

If this did not happen for me I would seriously call into question the authenticity of the drug. If this is your first time using dbol then it could simply be that you do not respond to it very well which would be surprising since this is one of the most potent roids, tried and tested by many generations of greats and not so greats alike.

40mg/day should certainly be doing something after 3 wks of proper use and diet though.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

currently on day 9 (alomg side test) , strength and size have increased quite alot, more size but strength also. Running it a 70mg a day so thats 7 10mg tabs, usually 4 in the morning then 3 pre workout. working great nice aggression wouldnt mind adding 10-15mg of dbol along side. ANy thoughts? just worried about liver issues.

maybe just wait till week 3 or 4 when they really start to kick in.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

oops misread the thread thought it sait tbol!


----------

